# Springtime at the dump... and a productive day



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Today was a good day. Went to an antique sale thing at 10, and got there in time to see another collector stalk away with a blob... Don't know where it was from, I just have to hope it wasn't a local! Anyway, I did snag 3 blobs and an awesome BIM Montclair milk. The blobs I'll resell, and the milk is staying in my collection. $10 total.

 The milk's a nice SCA "F. D. CO." from Montclair. It's not one I'd seen before, and it's in amazing shape.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Blob #1. Frank T. Kolbek from Bound Brook.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Blob #2. Stephen Jones from Coytesville.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Blob #3. John Helfen from Bound Brook.


----------



## epackage (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd a given $10 for the milk alone, good deal...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Then I went to the dump for a few hours. The place is beautiful this time of year, with all the greenery and flowers springing up... Couldn't have been a better time to dig.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Then when I was cleaning the finds, I got a call from the homeowners whose privy yielded the umbrella inks... Turns out they were digging a post in the back, and found some pottery nowhere near the privy! So I sped over there to inspect the stuff, and it's some big vase or pasta things, which were broken. But the lids were whole. I dug for a few minutes in that spot, and found 1880's glass shards and a couple marbles. I will be back there tomorrow.

 This marble's cool. I'll email somebody to see if it's a good one.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

So here's the dump dig's finds...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

I thought this was an English looking bottle, but...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

...the base is embossed "TOURNADE'S/ KITCHEN/ BOUQUET". Turns out it was a Hoboken company, and the product was some sort of meat sauce... Strange name.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

A very early, but sadly beat up Caldwell milk surfaced... "W. H. & R. S. FRANCISCO/ CALDWELL, N.J." It's early 1890's or so. Why are the good ones always broken? [][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

To be washed and returned.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love these plates... Early 1800's Chinese porcelain, very low quality. Why're they always broken? []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

I made a new friend... Huck Finn.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice straw hat.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

A larger sized D. H. Baldwin druggist. A couple lip chips unfortunately, but not too bad. Nice and shiny otherwise.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

Probably the best find, a nice Cohansey fruit jar! Don't see these too often. Never dug one before. Couldn't find the lid unfortunately. It's a pint.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 6, 2012)

The dump that keeps on giving, eh.

 Tomorrow I'm going to see somebody who has 5 5 gallon buckets of local stuff for me! That should be very exciting. From the pictures he sent me, there's some good stuff in there.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> This marble's cool. I'll email somebody to see if it's a good one.


 

 Good one, it is. What size am it? I think a Three Stage White Solid Core:






 "Three-stage White Core Marble 1-7/16" Dia." From.


----------



## madman (Apr 6, 2012)

THOSE ARE SOME NICE FINDS!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 6, 2012)

If wouldnt be a dump if everything was whole, nice finds young man.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Early 1800's Chinese porcelain, very low quality. Why're they always broken? []


 
 Why would they throw them out if they weren't broken?

 Nice bottles!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 6, 2012)

Sounds like a fun and eventful day!....I like the little Cohansey jar...


----------



## epackage (Apr 6, 2012)

Cohansey pints are much better than the quarts...Marble is a good one...


----------



## creeper71 (Apr 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Conner, It would have been a good one if it wasn't out of round.. I didn't see where anyone else mention this but your marble was handblown (should have pontil marks on top an bottom of marble) era I beleive would be late 1800's to very early 1900's


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

I dug up a couple other marbles on the same property last time and found out they were 1870's German handmades... I emailed somebody today about this one to see if it's worth anything.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 7, 2012)

That would have been a good one. Blown milks are super rare in Hawaii. 



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> A very early, but sadly beat up Caldwell milk surfaced... "W. H. & R. S. FRANCISCO/ CALDWELL, N.J." It's early 1890's or so. Why are the good ones always broken? [][]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Apr 7, 2012)

It still is a good one damage or not.. a very very hard to find NJ milk..   nice dig wheel..    I get so tired of oh geeessssee it cracked broken or chipped!!!   for cryin out loud its old its trash and its burried in the ground.. plus the fact most pieces we find are utilitarian in nature or were used by drunks.. amazingly enough some survived.. be glad to find any examples such as this one.. I have not seen this one before wheel..     



> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> That would have been a good one. Blown milks are super rare in Hawaii.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandchip (Apr 7, 2012)

You're tearing it up.  I like that wopsided marble.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, John, I didn't think this milk was _that_ good! I've found many rarer milks in pieces in this dump, which is why I made the comment about them being broken. I've been digging here over a year, and this is the most complete milk I've found, believe it or not. I figured these early milks were rare, but if you haven't seen it, it must be pretty rare. Hopefully I'll dig a whole one for once!


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice digs!  I was looking up SOLD items on e-bay last night looking for a particualar jar and you're right, your jar is a great find. Hope you uncover a lid for it. You had a great day-Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 7, 2012)

Let us know what you find in the buckets


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2012)

> Then I went to the dump for a few hours. The place is beautiful this time of year, with all the greenery and flowers springing up... Couldn't have been a better time to dig.


 
 Hey Connor,

 Best title of the Spring, sez me. Where else, but here, would _"Springtime at the Dump"_ be a hit tune. Great looking site of digging possibility, and proven results.

 May you find no more dead guys.

 I still like that 3 Stage. I've been out of round my entire life, and am still rolling. 

 That Cohansey is a little doozy, too.

 Let the digging bon temps rouler!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Productive day pt. 2*

Went over to the guy's house, and he insisted I take EVERYTHING... [][][] Paid $75 for my share, and my partner Tom paid $25 for his... He didn't really want to though, so I will pay him back later probably... I think I should be able to make my monies back eventually. There's some good stuff mixed with the crap.

 Long story short, 75% of the stuff is junky slicks... They are going on a one way trip to the big glass heap in the sky.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Here are the keepers. Some common embossed stuff, some labeled stuff, and the best find: a boxed and labeled large size Kodak bottle. I will post better pictures of this stuff once it's cleaned off, but for now, I'm lazy.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Got a nice William L. Johnson med from Montclair.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Also got two nice Montclair Greasons that made the whole trip worth it. I've never seen these before at all, and underneath 100 years of grime, I'm pretty sure they're mint. This quart blob has its original Putnam closure attached. Might post pictures once they're cleaned up better.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

The base has a very strange smooth indentation. Maybe it hit a table corner when it was made?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Quart crown from the same mold. The embossing on these is very "big"... I don't know why, it just looks very strange to me. This has the original crown cap on it, which looks nothing like today's caps!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Then I went over to the house that yielded the umbrella inks, and dug for a while in the anomalous area... Tom and I couldn't make sense of it, but there's definitely trash buried there a few feet down. There's a couple inches of ash too, with all sorts of stuff mixed in... Imagine my surprise, though, when bottles started appearing! I found some slicks, broken embossed meds, a broken Seitz squat, LOTS of broken pottery, and the best thing: two examples of a D. H. Baldwin druggist from Montclair which I'd never seen before. I suspect it's early 1890's. Great condition, just weakly embossed... The homeowners were extremely kind and allowed me to leave the hole open, so I'll dug some more next weekend... Hopefully some more whole stuff comes out!


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Good gets on the Greason's....


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

I got a Pattason too... []


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

what was it?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Wow, that was fast... [8D] Just a William Morrison hutch which I'm pretty sure you have. I'll clean 'em up eventually and show ya.


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Vertical or horizontal embossing Stymie??


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Vertical... I don't remember there being any embossing around the shoulder though. And when are you gonna bring me that Brookdale?


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Vertical... I don't remember there being any embossing around the shoulder though. And when are you gonna bring me that Brookdale?


 I figured there would be a meeting coming up, no ??


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You're right... Lucky Friday the 13th...


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Vertical... I don't remember there being any embossing around the shoulder though. And when are you gonna bring me that Brookdale?


 Lemme see it when you can...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Here... Has "REGISTERED" on the opposite heel. "M" on the base. Turns out the shoulder is embossed. [:-]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

A really nice Blutch that Tod doesn't have listed. "ADRIAN FEYH/ 266 & 266 1/2/  WILLIAM ST./ NEW YORK"


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

It's in much better shape than the pictures make it look. It's dates 1887 on the back.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Three unused labels from some fruit company showed up... "Golden Cube Brand Singapore Pineapples".


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Dunno what this is.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Another pineapple label


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Gonna make a new thread for these. Think I may have paid for the lot with them.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Another mixing bowl came out of the umbrella yard, these people were fond of yellow ware...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

They were also fond of playing frisbee with it... [&:]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

This plate/bowl came out pretty damn messed up... Thought I had more when I dug it... [:-]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

I love this dinner plate. Pretty cool looking, though kind of plain. Did I mention these people _really_ liked yellow ware? I have shards from three other similar pieces too.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

A P. Moller bottle from the purchase. I heard this is Norwegian?


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

I really like that Feyh...Nice finds Turtle Neck...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Two cool strap sided amber meds with Montclair labels! William L. Johnson, same as the embossed bottle.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

I'm guessing this rusty thing isn't worth much, what with a mint one on sale for $55... Corylopsis of Japan Talcum Powder...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Greason blob cleaned better


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RE: Productive day pt. 2*

Crown cleaned a little better...


----------

